# Tablesaw Inserts



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

My new contractors saw inserts.Just a little somethings to sure up the accuracy of this awesome little saw seeing the factory one was not flush with the saw deck.I had a tighter fitting rod made for the miter and a crosscut sled to add even more acuracy to my crosscuts.I bought this saw 10 years ago and am finally getting to put it to serious work.Oh and the really cool thing about this saw is that the arbor is long enough to accommodate 3/4 of dado stack blades.One last thing,the misses ask me why I was putting a finish on the inserts saying they're just inserts.Really,just inserts?Honestly I don't know where she comes up with this stuff.lolThis saw is ready to rock and roll


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, I never put a finish on mine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*glad to see that saw is working out for you*

That is one of the "dreaded" locking miter bar saws with the small tabs. It has been the subject of numerous complaints about them and whether to grind them off as lots of folks have done. In addition the miter slots themselves are non-standard size.... so bless you for getting your saw back to work! :smile3:

If you tire of that saw, your next step up would be a cast iron top contractor saw or a hybrid. Maybe someday? 

Inserts are one of the most important safety accessories you can make for your table saw and yours look just fine. The finish will keep them looking new for a long time. Good job!


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

You must not like tablesaw inserts Steve.lol


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> That is one of the "dreaded" locking miter bar saws with the small tabs. It has been the subject of numerous complaints about them and whether to grind them off as lots of folks have done. In addition the miter slots themselves are non-standard size.... so bless you for getting your saw back to work! :smile3:
> 
> If you tire of that saw, your next step up would be a cast iron top contractor saw or a hybrid. Maybe someday?
> 
> Inserts are one of the most important safety accessories you can make for your table saw and yours look just fine. The finish will keep them looking new for a long time. Good job!


 Thank you very much bro.The miter shaft cost me $80 a the local machine shop and was money well spent.Again thanks for the compliments and yea I suppose one day I'll have to upgrade especially since parts are becoming scarce for this model.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure if Bondo would stick as well to finished inserts. Bondo is great to repair wallowed out insert slots.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Pirate said:


> Not sure if Bondo would stick as well to finished inserts. Bondo is great to repair wallowed out insert slots.


Genius! My TS is a discontinued oddball model and I have made inserts and was dreading making more, but I can just use bonds to rehab them. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Pirate said:


> Not sure if Bondo would stick as well to finished inserts. Bondo is great to repair wallowed out insert slots.


Bondo would adhere and work however it's so soft it would quickly wallow out again. If you could get the finish off it's very time consuming but the best product I've found for that is homemade wood putty mixing sawdust and wood glue. I use that to fill the slot on my radial arm saw table.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Once you make a TS insert template, you can make as many inserts to match your TS needs as required. Adding the "finish" to each insert is IMO a good idea. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Inserts are disposable, if you finish them you have way too much time on your hands.:smile3:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*finishing is ...*

Some people like to finish what they finish others won't get finished because they can't get started, and still others start stuff but never finish it. Myself, I fall into each category...0

If a guy wants to finish his inserts, that's up to him. Practice spraying stuff .... maybe? :nerd2: Now if you want to finish them in a color, like RED that's a safety feature and no one will dispute that....?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> Bondo would adhere and work however it's so soft it would quickly wallow out again.


I believe a bondo slot and a wood slot, would both wallow out, when hit by a blade.


----------

